# Mahindra E-350-di



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

My brother-in-law passed away earlier this year. He had been using a Mahindra E-350 for light bush hogging, finish mowing, etc. The thing hasn't been cranked in about a year and now it wont start with the key, but will crank up when you jump the starter.

Can't find any manuals online, but it is my understanding there are about three or four safety switches on this machine that have to be made up in order for the thing to crank with the key switch. Anybody have any experience with these tractors?


----------

